# [solved] Seamonkey 2.0x--2.04-r1 startet nicht (amd64)

## Schattenparker

Hi,

unterdessen ist Seamonkey 2.04-r1 draußen und kein hardmask mehr gesetzt.

Ich habe allerdings auch schon mit den vorherigen 2er Versionen experimentiert, immer das gleiche Ergebnis.

Seamonkey 1.1x--1.19 funktionierte problemlos.

www-client/seamonkey-2.0.4-r1  USE="alsa chatzilla composer crypt dbus gnome java mailclient roaming -custom-optimization -ldap -startup-notification -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="de en -be -ca -cs -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -fr -gl -hu -it -ja -ka -lt -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt_PT -ru -sk -sv_SE -tr" 0 kB

Aber nun folgendes: Ich tippe 'seamonkey' auf der Konsole ein, und es passiert...nix!

Es öffnet sich kein Fenster, kein splash (der ist aber wohl sowieso deaktiviert).

Mit Strg-C wieder zurück zum Prompt. 

Habe die 2.0x bis 2.04er Versionen auch auf meinem alten Läppi (32bit) installiert, hier alles problemlos.

Hier mal ein strace der funktionierenden 32bit Version:

strace seamonkey > /tmp/strace-seamonkey.txt 2>&1:

```

execve("/usr/bin/seamonkey", ["seamonkey"], [/* 54 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x986d000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb778f000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=111527, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 111527, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7773000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\364\0\0004\0\0\0\260"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=270232, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 275268, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb772f000

mmap2(0xb7769000, 36864, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x39) = 0xb7769000

mmap2(0xb7772000, 836, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7772000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\n\0\0004\0\0\0$"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9604, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb772b000

mmap2(0xb772d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb772d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20m\1\0004\0\0\0\244"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1388828, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1394984, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb75d6000

mmap2(0xb7725000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14f) = 0xb7725000

mmap2(0xb7728000, 10536, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7728000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb75d5000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb75d4000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb75d5b20, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0xb7725000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb772d000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7769000, 32768, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x8100000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0

mprotect(0xb77af000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7773000, 111527)              = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x986d000

brk(0x988e000)                          = 0x988e000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3686992, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb73d4000

mmap2(NULL, 1429504, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x228) = 0xb7277000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1271275724

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb778e000

read(3, "MemTotal:        2072052 kB\nMemFr"..., 1024) = 1024

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb778e000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {0x1, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="MyCompi2", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/user", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 2590

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=26048, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 26048, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7788000

close(3)                                = 0

getppid()                               = 2589

gettimeofday({1271275724, 924690}, NULL) = 0

getpgrp()                               = 2589

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NPROC, {rlim_cur=16184, rlim_max=16184}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/bin/seamonkey", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf984128) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# ***** BEGIN LICENSE"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFD)                   = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3875, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# ***** BEGIN LICENSE"..., 3875) = 3875

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1737, [2138], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2591

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/bin\n"..., 128)           = 9

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2591

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf98368c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "progbase=`basename \"$progname\"`\nr"..., 3875) = 1737

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1705, [2170], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2592

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2592

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf98368c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "run_moz=\"$curdir/run-mozilla.sh\"\n"..., 3875) = 1705

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/bin/run-mozilla.sh", 0xbf983dec) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1117, [2758], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2593

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/home/user\n"..., 128)         = 11

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2593

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf98344c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

lstat64("/usr/bin/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=28, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2594

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2594

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf982e3c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2595

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/bin\n"..., 128)           = 9

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2595

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf982f6c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/bin", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=69632, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/bin")                       = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2596

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 29

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 2596

waitpid(-1, 0xbf9830cc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2599

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2599

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf982fec, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3875, ...}) = 0

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

access("/usr/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey", X_OK) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2600

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 19

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2600

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf98316c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/seamonkey/run-mozilla.sh", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10450, ...}) = 0

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

access("/usr/lib/seamonkey/run-mozilla.sh", X_OK) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=122880, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib/seamonkey")             = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2601

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, {0x8084d90, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 19

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 2601

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbf982f5c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64("/home", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/user", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

chdir("/home/user")                     = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "if [ $found = 0 ]; then\n  # Check"..., 3875) = 1117

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [INT CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [INT CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -35, [3840], SEEK_CUR)     = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb75d5b88) = 2602

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8082b00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1,  <unfinished ...>

```

(mit Control-C abgebrochen, nachdem das Browserfenster erschien)

dagegen der strace der nichtfunktionierenden 64bit Version:

```

execve("/usr/bin/seamonkey", ["seamonkey"], [/* 54 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0xe84000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc658bd000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=27, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 27, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc658bc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\25\0\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39344, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2134688, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc65495000

mprotect(0x7ffc6549e000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7ffc6569d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8000) = 0x7ffc6569d000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7ffc658bc000, 27)              = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=139725, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 139725, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc6589a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\220L\1\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=329392, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2426728, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc65244000

mprotect(0x7ffc65290000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7ffc6548f000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4b000) = 0x7ffc6548f000

mmap(0x7ffc65494000, 1896, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc65494000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\0\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc65899000

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14512, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2109696, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc65040000

mprotect(0x7ffc65042000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7ffc65242000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x7ffc65242000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320\354\1\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1506480, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3614760, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc64ccd000

mprotect(0x7ffc64e37000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7ffc65036000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x169000) = 0x7ffc65036000

mmap(0x7ffc6503b000, 18472, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc6503b000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc65898000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc65897000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc65896000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7ffc65897700) = 0

mprotect(0x7ffc65036000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7ffc65242000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7ffc6548f000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7ffc6569d000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x6cd000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7ffc658be000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7ffc6589a000, 139725)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)     = 3

getpid()                                = 2702

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0xe84000

brk(0xea5000)                           = 0xea5000

open("/usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=98537280, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 98537280, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc5eed4000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

getgid()                                = 1000

geteuid()                               = 1000

getegid()                               = 1000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7ffc658bc000

read(3, "MemTotal:        8197736 kB\nMemFr"..., 1024) = 1024

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7ffc658bc000, 4096)            = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {0x1, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="MyCompi", ...}) = 0

stat("/home/user", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

stat(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=26050, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 26050, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0x7ffc658b6000

close(3)                                = 0

getppid()                               = 2701

getpgrp()                               = 2701

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NPROC, {rlim_cur=70*1024, rlim_max=70*1024}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/bin/seamonkey", O_RDONLY)    = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0x7fff5437b070) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_CUR)                   = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# ***** BEGIN LICENSE"..., 80) = 80

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

fcntl(255, F_GETFD)                     = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fcntl(255, F_GETFL)                     = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3877, ...}) = 0

lseek(255, 0, SEEK_CUR)                 = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# ***** BEGIN LICENSE"..., 3877) = 3877

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

lseek(255, -1737, SEEK_CUR)             = 2140

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2703

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/bin\n"..., 128)           = 9

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 2703

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a69c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "progbase=`basename \"$progname\"`\nr"..., 3877) = 1737

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

lseek(255, -1705, SEEK_CUR)             = 2172

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2704

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2704

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a75c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "run_moz=\"$curdir/run-mozilla.sh\"\n"..., 3877) = 1705

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat("/usr/bin/run-mozilla.sh", 0x7fff5437ad10) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

lseek(255, -1117, SEEK_CUR)             = 2760

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2705

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/home/user\n"..., 128)         = 11

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2705

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a55c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

lstat("/usr/bin/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=30, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2706

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 2706

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, 0x7fff54379edc, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2707

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/bin\n"..., 128)           = 9

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2707

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a0dc, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

stat("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat("/usr/bin", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=69632, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/bin")                       = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2708

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib64/seamonkey/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 31

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2708

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a09c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2711

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "seamonkey\n"..., 128)          = 10

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2711

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a11c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat("/usr/lib64/seamonkey/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3877, ...}) = 0

geteuid()                               = 1000

getegid()                               = 1000

getuid()                                = 1000

getgid()                                = 1000

access("/usr/lib64/seamonkey/seamonkey", X_OK) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2712

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2712

wait4(-1, 0x7fff5437a19c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib64/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 21

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat("/usr/lib64/seamonkey/run-mozilla.sh", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10450, ...}) = 0

geteuid()                               = 1000

getegid()                               = 1000

getuid()                                = 1000

getgid()                                = 1000

access("/usr/lib64/seamonkey/run-mozilla.sh", X_OK) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

stat("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat("/usr/lib64", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=135168, ...}) = 0

stat("/usr/lib64/seamonkey", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib64/seamonkey")           = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2713

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG, NULL) = 2713

wait4(-1, 0x7fff54379f9c, WNOHANG, NULL) = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

rt_sigreturn(0xffffffffffffffff)        = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x440460, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib64/seamonkey\n"..., 128) = 21

read(3, ""..., 128)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

stat("/home", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat("/home/user", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

chdir("/home/user")                     = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "if [ $found = 0 ]; then\n  # Check"..., 3877) = 1117

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [INT CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [INT CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

lseek(255, -35, SEEK_CUR)               = 3842

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ffc658979d0) = 2714

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43e2f0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7ffc64d005d0}, 8) = 0

wait4(-1,  <unfinished ...>

```

(auch wieder mit Ctrl-C abgebrochen, aber es zeigte sich eben kein Fenster).

Ich kann keinen hilfreichen Unterschied erkennen, sieht doch alles OK aus?

Gleiches Phänomen übrigens bei vorkompilierter 64bit Fassung von

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/seamonkey/releases/2.0.4/contrib/seamonkey-2.0.4.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2

also liegt es an irgendwelchen dynamischen Bibliotheken?

> ldd /usr/lib64/seamonkey/seamonkey-bin 

[code]

	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffcadff000)

	/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so (0x00007f566eb4a000)

	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f566e92d000)

	libmozjs.so => /usr/lib64/seamonkey/libmozjs.so (0x00007f566e66c000)

	libxul.so => /usr/lib64/seamonkey/libxul.so (0x00007f566e433000)

	libxpcom.so => /usr/lib64/seamonkey/libxpcom.so (0x00007f566e22e000)

	libxpcom_core.so => /usr/lib64/seamonkey/libxpcom_core.so (0x00007f566df77000)

	libplds4.so.8 => /usr/lib64/libplds4.so.8 (0x00007f566dd73000)

	libplc4.so.8 => /usr/lib64/libplc4.so.8 (0x00007f566db6e000)

	libnspr4.so.8 => /usr/lib64/libnspr4.so.8 (0x00007f566d930000)

	libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f566d72c000)

	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566d11a000)

	libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0x00007f566cef9000)

	libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566cc49000)

	libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0x00007f566ca20000)

	libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6 (0x00007f566c788000)

	libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x00007f566c54c000)

	libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566c29f000)

	libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566c083000)

	libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0x00007f566be76000)

	libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0x00007f566bc2b000)

	libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2 (0x00007f566b9b0000)

	libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566b769000)

	libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f566b565000)

	libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0Last edited by Schattenparker on Thu Apr 15, 2010 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schattenparker

libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007fcffc89a000)

	libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x00007fcffc55f000)

	libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0x00007fcffc33c000)

	libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00007fcffc0fc000)

	librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x00007fcffbef3000)

	libhunspell-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.2.so.0 (0x00007fcffbcae000)

	libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007fcffb99f000)

	libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007fcffb71c000)

	libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007fcffb505000)

	libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007fcffb192000)

	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fd000382000)

	libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXt.so.6 (0x00007fcffaf2c000)

	libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x00007fcffad27000)

	libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00007fcffab0f000)

	libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2 (0x00007fcffa83e000)

	libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0x00007fcffa62e000)

	libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00007fcffa425000)

	libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0x00007fcffa219000)

	libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x00007fcffa016000)

	libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00007fcff9e03000)

	libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0x00007fcff9c00000)

	libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00007fcff99fa000)

	libpixman-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x00007fcff979a000)

	libdirectfb-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdirectfb-1.2.so.0 (0x00007fcff950f000)

	libfusion-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libfusion-1.2.so.0 (0x00007fcff9304000)

	libdirect-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdirect-1.2.so.0 (0x00007fcff90e9000)

	libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0x00007fcff8ec3000)

	libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x00007fcff8cb8000)

	libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007fcff8a9a000)

	libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00007fcff8896000)

	libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007fcff8690000)

	libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x00007fcff8477000)

	libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0x00007fcff824e000)

	libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x00007fcff8045000)

	libuuid.so.1 => /lib/libuuid.so.1 (0x00007fcff7e40000)

	libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x00007fcff7c19000)

Die glib, cairo, pango, xulrunner und ein paar weitere habe ich zwischendurch mal erneuert, ohne hier eine Änderung zu erwirken.

Noch nutze ich ati's fglrx 9.8; sobald endlich mal der 10.4er draußen ist, gibt's auch nen neuen X server + Kernel.

Andererseits... viele Programme nutzen doch diese Bibliotheken, und nur Seamonkey läuft nicht...

Beim Kompilieren gibt's zwar keinen Fehler, aber hier mal mein 

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Apr 2010 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo                 http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo                  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gnome /var/lib/layman/rbu /var/lib/layman/gcc-porting /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cvs cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp glibc-omitfp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnustep gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsl gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap ipv6 java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kerberos lame lapack latex libnotify lirc lm_sensors mbox mime mmx mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mule multilib nautilus ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix postgres pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection samba scanner seamonkey session smp spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xft xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev fglrx" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich weiß nun echt nicht weiter und bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Obwohl... Opera ist auch nicht schlecht.   :Wink: 

Grüße

Raimund

----------

## Schattenparker

Es mußte doch an den Bibliotheken liegen!

Ganz vorne taucht '/opt/lib/libmediaclient.so' auf, konnte ich aber keinem Paket zuordnen. Nach Umbenennung beschwert sich /etc/ld.so.preload, daß die Bibliothek nicht mehr vorhanden ist. /etc/ld.so.preload gibt's aber auch in keinem Paket. Sobald ich also auch die Datei umbenannt hatte, startet Seamonkey, wie es sollte.    :Laughing: 

Tja, kommt davon, wenn man mal von irgendwo ne closed-source Software mit closed-source installer aufs System bringt. Nur Ärger.

Wieder was gelernt

Grüße

Raimund

----------

